# did i make a good choice ?



## necromancer (Dec 31, 2014)

is it worth $50.00 USD (item + shipping included)

TC-200-050 p/nP1033 Peristaltic Pump

http://www.tuskin.com/tc200.htm

item was turned on but not tested to see if it pumped

thank you

Dave Clarke

EDIT: bought it online, not here yet to test.


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 31, 2014)

Are you going to use it for vacuum filtering?


----------



## necromancer (Dec 31, 2014)

MarcoP said:


> Are you going to use it for vacuum filtering?



didn't know these pumps could be used in that way (thank you)

i use it to slow pump solutions into a filtered funnel. while i am doing other things or eating lunch


----------



## alexxx (Dec 31, 2014)

let us know how it works... it's good for 50$ if it gets the job done...

Alex


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 31, 2014)

Dave,

The problem with peristaltic pumps is the ongoing cost of the plastics. Most peristaltic pumps require a "pump set", or "tubing set", or some similar name (generically known as the plastics) to work properly. The pump set is designed to fit around the pump's rotor, and as the rotor turns, rollers on the rotor push the fluid through the tubing of the pump set. The type and size of the tubing, the length, stops on the ends to fit into the pump, etc. are pump specific. As you use them, the tubing wears out and has to be replaced from time to time. 

We dealt with many different brands and types of peristaltic feeding pumps when I worked in the medical supply business. The manufacturers would actually provide the pumps for free because you were locked into buying their plastics. They were always redesigning their pumps and sets to keep generic plastic manufactures from undercutting their monopolistic pricing. I still have many of these pumps if anyone is interested.

Check on what set is required, the pricing, and whether what you want to pump is compatible with the plastics used to make the pump set.

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Jan 9, 2015)

pump showed up today, a little bigger then i thought. it needed a new hose. the one it came with was heavy plastic so i asked my wife to bring me home a old milk bag from work like the ones used in there machines







took off the latex hose and tested it & it works great


----------

